# Guy who says God sends natural disasters to punish gays has his home destroyed in a natural disaster



## Trade (Aug 30, 2017)

> *Tony Perkins*, president of the anti-gay religious lobbying group the _Family Research Council_, had his home destroyed by the massive flooding ravaging Southern Louisiana this week.
> 
> 
> Although no one wants to celebrate a person losing their home, the  destruction of Perkins’ house isn’t without irony, considering that he’s  claimed in the past that natural disasters are God’s way of punishing  an increasingly gay-friendly world.
> ...



more


----------



## Trade (Aug 30, 2017)

I find this quite amusing. I suppose that makes me a bad man.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't really believe in 'karma,' but when I see something like that, well...


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 30, 2017)

Well I don't really believe in sending disasters to punish because the punisher then becomes a saint?

I use this argument when the evangelists come to the door.

I tell them Hitler must be in heaven because he's doing god's will in starting a war.


----------



## exwisehe (Aug 30, 2017)

No, God has nothing to do with this.  If God used weather to punish sinners, there would be no one left on earth.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 30, 2017)

God's punishment is not of this world, but the next.


----------



## jujube (Aug 30, 2017)

Trade said:


> I find this quite amusing. I suppose that makes me a bad man.



Yeah, I'm bad, too.  I will admit to having a good snicker over this.  I love it how he had to point out that "this particular storm" isn't punishing the gays this time......because, you know, with him being punished too, it just might make people think that he's...well....you know.....


----------



## Lara (Aug 30, 2017)

exwisehe said:


> No, God has nothing to do with this.  If God used weather to punish sinners, there would be no one left on earth.


Except Noah and the animals...but then God sent a rainbow as a sign of his promise to never flood the whole earth again. The flood in Texas can only be blamed on one of 2  things...satan, or natural consequences (if you believe global warming caused it and that man caused the global warming). 

With that said, God does allow suffering of good people sometimes for more reasons than our minds can even fathom...to test our faith, to build empathy, to test who will reach out to help (because love is the whole reason for our existence. ~1 Corinthians 13), to bring us into a closer relationship with God, to teach the Gifts of the Spirit which are love, peace, joy, patience, kindness, goodness, gentleness, self-control, and faithfulness. ~Galatians 5:22


----------



## Trade (Aug 30, 2017)

Being a Godless Commie, I attribute this storm to the principle of "Shit Happens".


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Aug 30, 2017)

Trade-
How you all doin' over there in Mobile?  Here in Bay Minette it's soggy but nothing bad today.  Lord, it is good to be back home again.
Ed


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 30, 2017)

jujube said:


> Yeah, I'm bad, too.  I will admit to having a good snicker over this.  I love it how he had to point out that "this particular storm" isn't punishing the gays this time......because, you know, with him being punished too, it just might make people think that he's...well....you know.....



Yes, it made me snicker also. Such arrogance.


----------



## hangover (Aug 30, 2017)

[h=3]Guy who says God sends natural disasters to punish gays has his home destroyed in a natural disaster[/h]
I think they call that poetic justice......


----------



## Trade (Aug 30, 2017)

Ed Mashburn said:


> Trade-
> How you all doin' over there in Mobile?  Here in Bay Minette it's soggy but nothing bad today.  Lord, it is good to be back home again.
> Ed



About the same. Lots of rain, but not enough to be a problem.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 30, 2017)

I believe that solar eclipses are God's punishment for men with ponytails.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 31, 2017)

jujube said:


> Yeah, I'm bad, too.  I will admit to having a good snicker over this.  I love it how he had to point out that "this particular storm" isn't punishing the gays this time......because, you know, with him being punished too, it just might make people think that he's...well....you know.....



Good one..


----------



## chic (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 31, 2017)

I personally don't know Mr. Perkins. I assume he is a good and caring person. And I hope he and his family are safe and sound.  Are we supposed to just kill all the gays and then we won't have another hurricane? Who do we have to kill to prevent earthquakes? I guess we randomly start killing Asians to stop Tsunamis? Who do we kill to stop rust?


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2017)

Gosh, I live in prime earthquake country. Who do we need to eradicate in order to keep Vancouver Island from slipping into the sea?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 31, 2017)

Sorry, Canuck. Apparently, all you have to show is dead bodies. There's got to be someone, who irritates you. And God told me the other day, "Do not look South".


----------



## jujube (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm assuming he and Jerry Falwell were good buddies.  Jerry was known to express the opinion that Florida had hurricanes because of gay flag waving and that Haiti had the big earthquake because of a pact with the Devil.  Where do these people get off?


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> I believe that solar eclipses are God's punishment for men with ponytails.



*Phil, Would that include man buns too?*


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 31, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> *Phil, Would that include man buns too?*



ESPECIALLY man buns.

They call for an extra locust invasion or two.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2017)

jujube said:


> I'm assuming he and Jerry Falwell were good buddies.  Jerry was known to express the opinion that Florida had hurricanes because of gay flag waving and that Haiti had the big earthquake because of a pact with the Devil.  Where do these people get off?




They seem eager to remake a creator in their own image. I am not fond of smiter Gods myself. The older I become, the more I am drawn to the feminine face of God.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> *Phil, Would that include man buns too?*


Handsome man.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 1, 2017)

Storms???  Natural disasters?  Droughts??  Floods?  The ARE God's fault.

God is EXTREMELY old.  As we on this forum know, the older you get the more difficult it is to multi-task and we also become forgetful.  There are billions more people on Earth than when God was just a kid... when his mental faculties were sharp.  Now, he'll hear one region calling for rain.  He'll turn the faucet on, go off to answer someone else's request, and forget to turn the faucet off.  All of a sudden an area is flooded.  He rushes back to turn off the water.  Then, he forgets to turn it back on and the area suffers a drought.  Don't you guys understand how difficult it is to keep track of all the weather needs of this globe?  Then, with the bajillion other inhabited planets in Space.... one of these days, God needs to just retire and turn it over to a younger generation!!!!


----------



## Topcat (Sep 1, 2017)

Some call it Karma the Bible says this: 





> Do not be deceived: God is not mocked, for whatever one sows, that will he also reap.


 Galations 6:7

God will not be mocked. Don't wish something bad on people because you hate them.


----------



## Lolly (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2017)

Now wait, let me make sure I've got this right. Each natural disaster that occurs is earmarked as a punishment for a particular human "sin?"  So floods are to punish the gays (all except this flood, as he got caught up in it); earthquakes are to punish, what, slothfulness?  Gluttony?  And so on?

I wonder, is there a web site out there that equates all the natural disasters with the appropriate sin?  There should be; we wouldn't want to misunderstand and stop committing the wrong sin. For instance, what was bubonic plague a punishment for?  Since that one has been pretty much wiped out, does that mean that its matching sin is now OK?

I need guidance in all this.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 1, 2017)

We gets me about God causing catastrophic floods, mega-earthquakes, epic hurricanes to get back at a few openly gay people means there is an ungodly amount of innocent death, loosing innocent dear ones, and untold destruction of innocent homes and property and livelihoods. How does God account for the overkill? If indeed God is accused of doing so, as Mr. Perkins preaches. Isn't God supposed to be infallible? So it's either God or Mr. Perkins, who is wrong?


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 1, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> We gets me about God causing catastrophic floods, mega-earthquakes, epic hurricanes to get back at a few openly gay people means there is an ungodly amount of innocent death, loosing innocent dear ones, and untold destruction of innocent homes and property and livelihoods. How does God account for the overkill? If indeed God is accused of doing so, as Mr. Perkins preaches. Isn't God supposed to be infallible? So it's either God or Mr. Perkins, who is wrong?



From what I've read on the subject (meaning:  too much), 'they' claim all the innocent lives are lost because AMERICA is at fault-  AMERICA 'tolerates' gays.  

These days it seems gays are the focus, but there have been other targets of the hate-  I even read they were claiming God was responsible for the Kennedy assassination-  'God' had JFK killed because of the Supreme Court decision to take prayer out of public schools.


----------



## hangover (Sep 1, 2017)

Harvey was Trump Karma for his treatment of Mexicans and Muslims. "You reap what you sow." Hurricane Irma is on the way.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 1, 2017)

As an Atheist, the Wrath of God is not apparent to me. While we may not know all the factors in producing Harvey; we knew enough to save the "multitudes" from certain death.  In the era before we knew about eclipses, they were terrifying omens from the gods. Today, they are awe inspiring, enjoyable events. Not messages from idols.


----------



## hangover (Sep 1, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> As an Atheist, the Wrath of God is not apparent to me. While we may not know all the factors in producing Harvey; we knew enough to save the "multitudes" from certain death.  In the era before we knew about eclipses, they were terrifying omens from the gods. Today, they are awe inspiring, enjoyable events. Not messages from idols.



Ignoring Karma is like doing the same thing over and over, and not understanding why you're not getting different results. Karma is like school, until you learn the lessons, you don't graduate.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2017)

Hangover, it's hard to tell whether you are kidding or not. But just in case you are serious, people do bad things (and good things). Bad stuff happens in the world (and good stuff).  It's pretty
hard to make any causal connection between these things.  

For instance, we have Trump on the one hand, but we have plenty of good, decent people engaged in self-sacrificing good deeds on the other hand.  So, which one was responsible for the hurricane?

And, if God existed, why would he need a hurricane to talk to us?

However, if you were being ironic, "never mind."


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 1, 2017)

Sunny said:


> Now wait, let me make sure I've got this right. Each natural disaster that occurs is earmarked as a punishment for a particular human "sin?"  So floods are to punish the gays (all except this flood, as he got caught up in it); earthquakes are to punish, what, slothfulness?  Gluttony?  And so on?
> 
> I wonder, is there a web site out there that equates all the natural disasters with the appropriate sin?  There should be; we wouldn't want to misunderstand and stop committing the wrong sin. For instance, what was bubonic plague a punishment for?  Since that one has been pretty much wiped out, does that mean that its matching sin is now OK?
> 
> I need guidance in all this.



We've still got bubonic plague in New Mexico, Sunny.  We get cases every year and one or two people actually die from it.  SO, we must be still committing whatever sin that is.


----------



## hangover (Sep 2, 2017)

Sunny said:


> Hangover, it's hard to tell whether you are kidding or not. But just in case you are serious, people do bad things (and good things). Bad stuff happens in the world (and good stuff).  It's pretty
> hard to make any causal connection between these things.
> 
> For instance, we have Trump on the one hand, but we have plenty of good, decent people engaged in self-sacrificing good deeds on the other hand.  So, which one was responsible for the hurricane?
> ...



God doesn't make bad things happen. Peoples actions bring Karma on them. There are consequences to every action. If someone commits a crime, they go to prison. If you drive crazy, you get in a wreck. If you don't pay your rent, you get thrown out.

I can't believe that God would make so many suffer. Then I realized that those suffering in so many places are just paying Karma for their past lives. Anyone that thinks that those that committed genocide on The Native Americans got a way with it, are just not paying attention to what happened in WWII. If there is no penalty for horrific crimes, then there is no reason not to kill those you don't like, and just take whatever you want from them. Then there is no truth, no love, no point to anything.


----------



## jujube (Sep 2, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> We've still got bubonic plague in New Mexico, Sunny.  We get cases every year and one or two people actually die from it.  SO, we must be still committing whatever sin that is.



OK, if anyone finds out what it is, let me know.  I'll stop doing it.



Sunny said:


> Now wait, let me make sure I've got this right. Each natural disaster that occurs is earmarked as a punishment for a particular human "sin?"  So floods are to punish the gays (all except this flood, as he got caught up in it); earthquakes are to punish, what, slothfulness?  Gluttony?  And so on?
> 
> I wonder, is there a web site out there that equates all the natural disasters with the appropriate sin?  There should be; we wouldn't want to misunderstand and stop committing the wrong sin. For instance, what was bubonic plague a punishment for?  Since that one has been pretty much wiped out, does that mean that its matching sin is now OK?
> 
> I need guidance in all this.



In James Mitchner's book Hawaii, the missionaries are translating the Ten Commandments into Hawaiian to teach the natives.  The Hawaiians come to the missionaries and ask, in confusion, about the sin of adultery.  What kind of adultery are you talking about, they asked.  The missionaries said adultery is adultery, there are no different kinds.  Not so, say the Hawaiians, there are 27 kinds:  Married man with unmarried woman, married man with married woman, unmarried man with married woman, married man with his unmarried sister-in-law, married woman with her unmarried brother-in-law........

At this point, the missionaries' heads are spinning.  Can't we just say "adultery" and have it count for all of them?

Oh, heavens no, say the Hawaiians. If you don't list them all, everyone will say well they're not talking about the kind of adultery I'm doing.  If you do list them all, everyone will say HEY! there's one I didn't even think of! I'd like to try that one out!

So what did they do?  They translated "Thou shalt not commit adultery" to "Thou shalt not sleep mischievously".  Hey, it worked.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 2, 2017)

hangover said:


> God doesn't make bad things happen. Peoples actions bring Karma on them. There are consequences to every action. If someone commits a crime, they go to prison. If you drive crazy, you get in a wreck. If you don't pay your rent, you get thrown out.



Only if they are caught, don't take out innocents instead or are in assisted housing, respectively. 



> I can't believe that God would make so many suffer. Then I realized that those suffering in so many places are just paying Karma for their past lives. Anyone that thinks that those that committed genocide on The Native Americans got a way with it, are just not paying attention to what happened in WWII. If there is no penalty for horrific crimes, then there is no reason not to kill those you don't like, and just take whatever you want from them. Then there is no truth, no love, no point to anything.



Sooo ... America is harvesting its karma because of dropping atomic bombs on Japan and killing innocents in the Middle East? That's why we're having natural disasters and political intrigues and increasing waistlines? 

Interesting. 

Actually, I feel there IS no reason to NOT kill or steal, other than fear of the law or some internal guidance system instilled at an early age by either parents, peers or some cultural (i.e., educational, religious or social) group. God won't stop me from killing or stealing, and (according to the party line, anyway) as long as I repent in the end, I'll be assured of a spot in Heaven.

That just doesn't work for me. 

Most people subscribe to the Western version of karma - a simplified, watered-down, easily-digestible version - instead of taking the time and effort to _really_ learn what karma is all about. It's much, much more than "If I do A, B will happen".


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 2, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So from your viewpoint, concern for the effects to the other person doesn't enter into it at all?  
(Examples:  if you 'kill' someone, and it's not to defend yourself or someone else, the person is deprived of his/her right to live;  if you 'steal,' the person is deprived of something that is rightfully his or hers.)


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 3, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> So from your viewpoint, concern for the effects to the other person doesn't enter into it at all?



Hence, the internal guidance systems I mentioned.



> (Examples:  if you 'kill' someone, and it's not to defend yourself or someone else, the person is deprived of his/her right to live;  if you 'steal,' the person is deprived of something that is rightfully his or hers.)



We, none of us, have a "right" to live. We _live_, that's all. Is our "right" to live violated when a safe falls on our head while walking down a sidewalk? 

Man is an animal, merely one that has taken a Nair bath. That means we still have animal instincts, one of which is pursuing and killing prey. 

Stealing? Who can say that they truly "own" anything? All is just rented, and we lose it when we exit this Earth. Again, only the strong have the resources to hold onto what they consider to be "theirs".


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Hence, the internal guidance systems I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigh. What is strength anyway? I am reminded of the Mahatma and what he accomplished through the medium of nonviolence. Yes, I am well aware of the subsequent horrors of partition, but still, I believe your view ignores the other 

side of the coin. Homo Sapiens is also capable of great nobility and self sacrifice, even towards strangers. It is not either or, but Yin and Yang, both. For the record, this animal believes that certain human rights are incontrovertible unless one wishes to live in anarchy and savage each other.  I refuse to embrace a Randian view of society.


----------



## Linda W. (Sep 3, 2017)

Those who wish other people to suffer because they hate X (fill in kind of people...race, sex, religion, lifestyle, etc.) people, bring their own karma down on their head...whatever that karma will be.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 3, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Hence, the internal guidance systems I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shalimar said:


> Sigh. What is strength anyway? I am reminded of the Mahatma and what he accomplished through the medium of nonviolence. Yes, I am well aware of the subsequent horrors of partition, but still, I believe your view is simplistic, and ignores the other
> 
> side of the coin. Homo Sapiens is also capable of great nobility and self sacrifice, even towards strangers. It is not either or, but Yin and Yang, both. For the record, this animal believes that certain human rights are incontrovertible unless one wishes to live in anarchy and savage each other.  I refuse to embrace a Randian view of society.



I can see both your p.o. v.s as we are all you both say.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 3, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> Hence, the internal guidance systems I mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I deplore violence, I understand there are times when it is necessary. I also understand the path of the warrior is vastly different than that of one who seeks to comfort and support the emotionally wounded. Such is the balance as we walk the wheel together.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 4, 2017)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Storms???  Natural disasters?  Droughts??  Floods?  The ARE God's fault.
> 
> God is EXTREMELY old.  As we on this forum know, the older you get the more difficult it is to multi-task and we also become forgetful.  There are billions more people on Earth than when God was just a kid... when his mental faculties were sharp.  Now, he'll hear one region calling for rain.  He'll turn the faucet on, go off to answer someone else's request, and forget to turn the faucet off.  All of a sudden an area is flooded.  He rushes back to turn off the water.  Then, he forgets to turn it back on and the area suffers a drought.  Don't you guys understand how difficult it is to keep track of all the weather needs of this globe?  Then, with the bajillion other inhabited planets in Space.... one of these days, God needs to just retire and turn it over to a younger generation!!!!



The Earth the planets, the universe takes care of itself.  No one has to do a thing to sustain it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 4, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Sigh. What is strength anyway? I am reminded of the Mahatma and what he accomplished through the medium of nonviolence. Yes, I am well aware of the subsequent horrors of partition, but still, I believe your view ignores the other side of the coin. Homo Sapiens is also capable of great nobility and self sacrifice, even towards strangers. It is not either or, but Yin and Yang, both. For the record, this animal believes that certain human rights are incontrovertible unless one wishes to live in anarchy and savage each other.  I refuse to embrace a Randian view of society.



I'm just saying that the concept of "rights" is man-made, and is thus fallible. It doesn't jibe with the universal "Way". Yes, we have created and choose to follow rules of society, but not all will follow those rules, whether due to personal choice or mental aberration. 

When the wolves come for the sheep, you need a sheepdog (or a sympathetic wolf) to guard them. In times of peace, any sheep can do the job. 

Of course there are two sides to the coin. I'm merely responding to the one side in question here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 4, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> While I deplore violence, I understand there are times when it is necessary. I also understand the path of the warrior is vastly different than that of one who seeks to comfort and support the emotionally wounded. Such is the balance as we walk the wheel together.



Agree.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 4, 2017)

Are hurricanes  God's way of telling us not to listen to Tony Perkins? God must be -issed.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 4, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Are hurricanes  God's way of telling us not to listen to Tony Perkins? God must be -issed.



I'm either too out-of-touch with modern culture or waaay too tired, but before I Googled the name I thought you were talking about the guy from the Psycho movie.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 4, 2017)

JaniceM said:


> I'm either too out-of-touch with modern culture or waaay too tired, but before I Googled the name I thought you were talking about the guy from the Psycho movie.



I thought it was the guy with the TV show about animals, but that's Marlin, must be Tony's brother.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 4, 2017)

Me, too.


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 8, 2017)

Along the same lines as the OP's post, there was this one, too:

SEPT. 8 2017 Slate.com
Rush Limbaugh Argues Hurricane Forecasts Are Liberal Conspiracies
But He Is Also Evacuating Because of Hurricane Forecast
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slat..._after_rant_about_liberal_hurricane_hype.html


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 8, 2017)

Well, if those forecasts are liberal conspiracies, does that mean all that news footage of Houston under water is fake news?

Forum rules do not allow me to post my opinion of Rush Limbaugh here!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2017)

So, after Rush announces that hurricane warnings are "a vast media conspiracy that exaggerates the storm’s size in a cynical ploy to sell bottled water," now he's evacuated his Palm Beach mansion, but will not tell the
public where he's going because of "security."

Has he completely lost what's left of his mind?  Or maybe the election of Donald Trump has convinced him that the American public is stupid enough to believe anything, as long as it's seen as a way of sticking it to the
liberals. I can't believe he's been around so long!


----------



## DaveA (Sep 9, 2017)

He hasn't lost his mind.  He's "spot on" regarding a good sized segment of the American public.  They DO believe anything that he spouts, whether it's factual or not.


----------



## Helen (Sep 20, 2017)

If God punished the sinners all over the world by means of natural disasters there would be no people and no life. I aggre that sinners will be punished in the next life. Sure due to disasters some sinners already got the next world, but still it's very sad when people die and we can do nothing with it.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2017)

> We've still got bubonic plague in New Mexico, Sunny.  We get cases every  year and one or two people actually die from it.  SO, we must be still  committing whatever sin that is.



Only one or two, eh?  So then, the people of New Mexico must be doing something right!


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 20, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> I thought it was the guy with the TV show about animals, but that's Marlin, must be Tony's brother.
> 
> View attachment 41686




I always thought it was the guy in Psycho, but that was actually Anthony Perkins.





whichever/whoever it may be, such outspoken homophobes sometimes are revealed to actually be in-the-closet types, like Florida state Representative Bob Allen and  Idaho Republican senator Larry Craig.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 20, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> whichever/whoever it may be, such outspoken homophobes sometimes are revealed to actually be in-the-closet types, like Florida state Representative Bob Allen and  Idaho Republican senator Larry Craig.



The worst of it, though, at least in my opinion, is the wackadoodles wouldn't _be _in positions of power if they didn't have enough supporters to get and keep them there.


----------

